# Ruthless strike



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I was out back loading up liquor yesterday around noon getting ready to go to a charity event. My neighbor comes hobbling down the driveway all bloody covered in dust, saying my front porch is gone again. The cloud of dust and smoke was huge. I just sorted through the rubble this morning to find out what it was. @Kidvegas said he was sending me a Diesel UHC to try, and decided to send 2 with 5 tag-alongs. Holy crap man! This generosity is insane bro! Thanks Joe!
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Ha! The pic made me laugh


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Good job @Kidvegas


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Awesome generosity from Joe
Those Matilde are great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Deliciousness!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

@Kidvegas NICE! Brother Smith needed a smack....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice one Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit!! 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Your welcome brother enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Your welcome brother enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sure will. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## tliotis (Mar 22, 2017)

Njoy bro! Nice hit !


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

#HellYeah!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Great work Joe! Some Fine smokes for sure.

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

That's some serious security there 👍👍👍


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done @Kidvegas


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Whoah! Are they now teaching bomb-making at Ridgemont High?


----------

